
San Francisco Skyline Remade by Tallest West Coast Office Tower - ayanai
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-04-07/san-francisco-skyline-remade-by-tallest-west-coast-office-tower
======
ksherlock
A story about the San Francisco skyline neglects to include pictures of the
San Francisco skyline. Heck of a job, Bloomberg.

